# Nintendo issues DMCA takedowns for specific Switch games to art library sharing site SteamGridDB



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Nintendo is always going way too far with their DMCA tactics.
They never changed since.


----------



## Flame (Nov 17, 2022)

Nintendo try to sue Google. i dare you motherfucker, double dare you.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Flame said:


> Nintendo try to sue Google. i dare you motherfucker, double dare you.


"Does he look like a bitch?"


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> "Does he look like a bitch?"


Errrr...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Errrr...


That's a "Pulp Fiction" reference for ya.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 17, 2022)

Well, now this is just petty..


----------



## Chary (Nov 17, 2022)

No, anything but our own pictures!! Quick, to the lawyermobile!

-Nintendo, probably


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Chary said:


> No, anything but our own pictures!! Quick, to the lawyermobile!
> 
> -Nintendo, probably


*insert batman transition here*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2022)

I miss Iwata... Back when Nintendo wasn't all about profit... When it was about having fun...
R.I.P. Satoru Iwata :'(


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

I think the death of Iwata is what ticked Nintendo off into a frenzy.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I think the death of Iwata is what ticked Nintendo off into a frenzy.


"On my business card, i am a corporate president...
In my mind, i am a game developper...
But in my heart, i am a gamer!"
--Satoru Iwata​


----------



## xdarkx (Nov 17, 2022)

Think this DMCA takedown mostly has to do with Pokemon Scarlet & Violet being close to release.  Nintendo and Pokemon Company are doing everything they can do remove any leaks or potential leaks from the internet.  So if you see anything that has Pokemon Scarlet & Violet, you can expect some sort of DMCA takedown.

On a side note, not going into any details, but I would suggest looking up Nintendo Power archive.


----------



## diggeloid (Nov 17, 2022)

I wonder if this will end up giving more attention to emudeck? All that was lost were some images, but those can be replaced with e.g. fan art or something Nintendo lawyers can't touch.


----------



## Viri (Nov 17, 2022)

Flame said:


> Nintendo try to sue Google. i dare you motherfucker, double dare you.


I wish they would. Two shitty companies going after each other would be fun to watch.


----------



## Chary (Nov 17, 2022)

Nintendo losing Iwata is a tragedy that'll affect the gaming industry for years to come, but it's almost more than certain that it was Nintendo of America who sent the DMCA, as it's almost always them doing any takedowns.


----------



## PvD79 (Nov 17, 2022)

I hate Nintendo…


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

PvD79 said:


> I hate Nintendo…


Same with everyone, don't you agree.


----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 17, 2022)

NOOOOOO
I WAS JUST THERE WHYYYYYYY

(edit: o wait it was just for specific games still tho WHYYYY)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2022)

what happened to you nintendo? you used to be cool...


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 17, 2022)

Not sure what is worse, Nintendo, the Woke mob, or the ADL.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> Not sure what is worse, Nintendo, the Woke mob, or the ADL.


It's both.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 17, 2022)

Wait till they find out my local takeaway has Mario on the kids menu page!


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 17, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Wait till they find out my local takeaway has Mario on the kids menu page!


A few businesses in my town use Disney icons from back in the day.


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Nov 17, 2022)

And in Sega's case? _*They hire the people who uploaded the images! *_


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

KeeperCP1 said:


> And in Sega's case? _*They hire the people who uploaded the images! *_


"Sega does what Nintendont."

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022



Lostbhoy said:


> Wait till they find out my local takeaway has Mario on the kids menu page!


Wait until they destroy the entirety of Italy after they found that every person living there is named "Mario".


----------



## KeeperCP1 (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> "Sega does what Nintendont."


_*SEGA!*_


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 17, 2022)

I can understand that some of the Wii U and Switch emulation being almost “consolized” on Steam Deck thanks to its UI has lead to extra scrutiny from Nintendo. Still, this seems like a… weird choice to go after?


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 17, 2022)

Nintendo being Nintendo.


----------



## PopcornSweetie (Nov 17, 2022)

KeeperCP1 said:


> _*SEGA!*_


Don't forget this one.


----------



## SaulFabre (Nov 17, 2022)

Sincerously, f**k you Nintendo, if you all Nintendo are not happy with sending DMCA takedowns to websites hosting ROMs, now you are sending DMCA takedowns to websites that ARE LITERALLY JUST HOSTING IMAGES????!!!!!!!

This DMCA rules of Nintendo is taking TOO FAR! Darn...


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 17, 2022)

Typical Nintendo.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

SaulFabre said:


> Sincerously, f**k you Nintendo, if you all Nintendo are not happy with sending DMCA takedowns to websites hosting ROMs, now you are sending DMCA takedowns to websites that ARE LITERALLY JUST HOSTING IMAGES????!!!!!!!
> 
> This DMCA rules of Nintendo is taking TOO FAR! Darn...


Nintendo being Nintendo as always.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2022)

SaulFabre said:


> Sincerously, f**k you Nintendo, if you all Nintendo are not happy with sending DMCA takedowns to websites hosting ROMs, now you are sending DMCA takedowns to websites that ARE LITERALLY JUST HOSTING IMAGES????!!!!!!!
> 
> This DMCA rules of Nintendo is taking TOO FAR! Darn...


yeah whats next they gonna dmca websites with mario wallpapers?!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah whats next they gonna dmca websites with mario wallpapers?!


Are they gonna DMCA the colour red?


----------



## SaulFabre (Nov 17, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah whats next they gonna dmca websites with mario wallpapers?!


maybe...
but this is MUCH WORSE

what's next on Nintendo DMCA? censoring YouTube channels of gamers playing Nintendo? I really hate Nintendo's situation now...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

SaulFabre said:


> I really hate Nintendo's situation now...


Same, I do. As well as very much everybody.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 17, 2022)

fuck better warn these guys nintenDMCA is coming for U!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> fuck better warn these guys nintenDMCA is coming for U!


Hope they don't come after GBAtemp.


----------



## SaulFabre (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Hope they don't come after GBAtemp.


yeah, if these of Nintendo get TOO FAR in their DMCA and close down GBAtemp... goodbye great forum :,(

Same thing that happened to DarkUmbra will also happen to GBAtemp if Nintendo goes extremely far with their DMCA rules.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

SaulFabre said:


> Same thing that happened to DarkUmbra will also happen to GBAtemp if Nintendo goes far with their DMCA rules.


I used to go on DarkUmbra for my Wii hacking needs before they closed.


----------



## SaulFabre (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I used to go on DarkUmbra for my Wii hacking needs before they closed.


Me too, it was a great forum website :,)

RIP DarkUmbra 2009-2020


----------



## James_ (Nov 17, 2022)

I was actually using this site earlier since I needed to go ahead and redecorate my Steam library after the move to my new PC - in fact I've been an asset maker on that site for a while now. I didn't even know that this happened while I was doing my redecorating lmao.

I don't even get why Nintendo would DMCA the site since... it's literally just pictures. I guess that it could be linked to emulation since... Nintendo doesn't have anything on Steam, but still. It's just pictures.

And the funny thing is the fact that they only decided to force them to remove assets for their more recent games. Everything Nintendo related that's a bit older still remains. Currently, anyway. They could come back for a round 2 and force them to remove assets from an NES game they don't bother to sell anymore. But if it's only a few recent games, then I don't know why they bothered even trying.

Also: the pages for Splatoon 3 and XB3 on SGDB are still up, but there's nothing left except for Splat3 only having an Akira reference, and XB3 only one singular icon.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 17, 2022)

Chary said:


> No, anything but our own pictures!! Quick, to the lawyermobile!
> 
> -Nintendo, probably


"A delayed DMCA takedown is eventually good, but a rushed one is even better.." 
- _Nintendo_ probably


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 17, 2022)

Nintendo doing something ethically stupid by abusing the law?

Please see my pfp for my reaction to it.


----------



## tpax (Nov 17, 2022)

Nintendo is such a garbage company. I will pirate their every fucking game. And play them on my Steam Deck.


----------



## BlusterBong (Nov 17, 2022)

tpax said:


> Nintendo is such a garbage company. I will pirate their every fucking game. And play them on my Steam Deck.



Nintendo does a Nintendo thing to the shock and awe of the same people who were there when Nintendo did a Nintendo thing the first time, more at 11.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 17, 2022)

This doesn't even phase me, I'm so used to this kind of thing from Nintendo that I expect it.
They shut down that online Melee tournament, they've been taking down Steam Deck videos that reference Switch emulation, so this was the logical next step. They even took down the video of the guy who hacked his legitimately owned Game & Watch Super Mario Bros.
I guess people will just have to add icons to Steam manually for these 5 games. Not a huge deal.


----------



## BlusterBong (Nov 17, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This doesn't even phase me, I'm so used to this kind of thing from Nintendo that I expect it.
> They shut down that online Melee tournament, they've been taking down Steam Deck videos that reference Switch emulation, so this was the logical next step. They even took down the video of the guy who hacked his legitimately owned Game & Watch Super Mario Bros.
> I guess people will just have to add icons to Steam manually for these 5 games. Not a huge deal.


This, but by a country mile, and the consumers (as in the people who actually buy Nintendo games/products and don't go extensivly in detail about the hardware and what crazy program you can write for it) don't care because things like this is practically just a minor footnote compared to what they actually want in Nintendo.


----------



## tabzer (Nov 17, 2022)

Maybe they will DMCA all evidence that they have ever existed.


----------



## lattechan (Nov 17, 2022)

>xenoblade 
holy shit if I didn't know any better I would have thought they gave exactly 0 fucks about those titles judging by you know the last decade or so


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm legit, and even I think this is bull shit.  it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that it was Nintendo of America.  what game have they helped on again?  sometimes it seems like NoA does nothing but sit on their fat asses trying to find someone to sue or to release some laughable game on nso.  they really need to get their shit together if they expect to be number 1 next gen.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 17, 2022)

Imagine if they invested this much energy into improving the Switch’e OFW, making games, and other shit


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Imagine if they invested this much energy into improving the Switch’e OFW, making games, and other shit


Honestly, they haven't produced anything great for years imho.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Imagine if they invested this much energy into improving the Switch’e OFW, making games, and other shit


perhaps, but I don't believe for one second that most pirates would suddenly embrace ofw.  most pirate because they can, there's nothing more complicated about it.


----------



## iusebako (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## smilodon (Nov 17, 2022)

People already pirating Nintedo games for years : "This is unacceptable, I will pirate all their games!"


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 17, 2022)

what the fuck is wrong with nintendo? they are becoming very strict to protect there own product's just CHILL THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## iusebako (Nov 17, 2022)

How does GameTDB Still EXIST?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 17, 2022)

man we really cant have anything nice can we.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 17, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> man we really cant have anything nice can we.


please talk with your congressman.


----------



## codezer0 (Nov 18, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> what the fuck is wrong with nintendo? they are becoming very strict to protect there own product's just CHILL THE FUCK OUT!


Chances are it's demanded by Nintendo of Japan most of all, who thinks their laws against rentals and console mods in their homeland apply globally, and want to act like it's still 1985 when their illegal exclusivity contracts were still valid.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> perhaps, but I don't believe for one second that most pirates would suddenly embrace ofw.  most pirate because they can, there's nothing more complicated about it.


It’s more that Nintendo is spending so much energy putting out DMCA notices that it’s become a meme at this point. But yet we still don’t a have Metroid Prime 4 or BOTW2 or an OFW with themes. I know the legal team is obviously different but it’s like, damn, is this really where you want to put your time and money? It’s starting to feel like they are legit more focused on this shit over gaming these days.


----------



## genxor (Nov 18, 2022)

This reminds me of Subway & McDonald's issuing takedown threats to people posting photos of coupons/specials on a deals website


----------



## anhminh (Nov 18, 2022)

Chill, Nintendo. Those kids just want a official cover for their pirate games from your most recent console. It's not like you make money from it anyway.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

iusebako said:


> View attachment 338392


is that a tears collector below his eye?
It looks like a tears collector, so that nintendo can feed on his tears


----------



## randy_w (Nov 18, 2022)

So nintendo has done nothing with those tinfoil shops, aliexpress/ebay selling modchips but don't want people to share cover arts of their games online? Seems like someone got their priority wrong lmao.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 18, 2022)

codezer0 said:


> Chances are it's demanded by Nintendo of Japan most of all, who thinks their laws against rentals and console mods in their homeland apply globally, and want to act like it's still 1985 when their illegal exclusivity contracts were still valid.


then get the fuck out of the 80's nintendo. if you want to stay in there make some more NINTENDO CEREAL then with super mario odyssey and zelda breath of the wild pieces for the current gen ok?


----------



## HarveyHouston (Nov 18, 2022)

Chary said:


> Nintendo losing Iwata is a tragedy that'll affect the gaming industry for years to come, but it's almost more than certain that it was Nintendo of America who sent the DMCA, as it's almost always them doing any takedowns.


Yes, true, but they've done it a lot more since Iwata's death. It seems to be a regular thing since Reggie Fils-Amie also left, which makes me wonder about this Doug Bowser person...


----------



## ChiefReginod (Nov 18, 2022)

The real story here is Nintendo's inability to adapt, which will be their downfall if they don't change it. It's the same with the video and music take downs on youtube. They don't see it as (free) advertising if it's not in their control.


----------



## marhalloweenvt (Nov 18, 2022)

HarveyHouston said:


> Yes, true, but they've done it a lot more since Iwata's death. It seems to be a regular thing since Reggie Fils-Amie also left, which makes me wonder about this Doug Bowser person...


It's Bowser, you know.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

genxor said:


> This reminds me of Subway & McDonald's issuing takedown threats to people posting photos of coupons/specials on a deals website


Imaging getting a DMCA notice for posting an image with random characters.


----------



## BlusterBong (Nov 18, 2022)

HarveyHouston said:


> Yes, true, but they've done it a lot more since Iwata's death. It seems to be a regular thing since Reggie Fils-Amie also left, which makes me wonder about this Doug Bowser person...


They've always been like this, why do you think they were Anti-Piracy during the literal days of copying floppies, which Iwata was long since alive for, people being shocked and angry over shit like this is why they'll continue to thrive off it, because it's better free advertising as it basically cuts people from seeing their products beyond the way they intend it to be.




ChiefReginod said:


> The real story here is Nintendo's inability to adapt, which will be their downfall if they don't change it. It's the same with the video and music take downs on youtube. They don't see it as (free) advertising if it's not in their control.



People have been saying that since it became more "noticible" with AM2R. but even then, this a century old company, so there will be a way they can go on without adapting, such as many a other companies like State Farm.


----------



## Shape (Nov 18, 2022)

Why do I keep giving them money?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

Shape said:


> Why do I keep giving them money?


Just don't, and you'll feel better.


----------



## Shape (Nov 18, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Just don't, and you'll feel better.


The last time I stopped, I got the shakes. And after I finished drinking all 4 milkshakes, I had no choice but to buy the new Mario compilation pack.

It's not a problem, I can quit Nintendo whenever I want!


----------



## xdarkmario (Nov 18, 2022)

you changed nintendo.... and not for the best. i Used to be such a nintendo fanboy, and its not so much the game qulity but just the shitty practices towards fans. its just them being petty about everything. and what bothers me the most is that its not like they are a tiny struggling company, they have BILLIONS and STILL will "take the penny out a poor mans hand" so to say.
I'll just hang around and reminisce about the good OLD nintendo memories that USE to be.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

xdarkmario said:


> you changed nintendo.... and not for the best. i Used to be such a nintendo fanboy, and its not so much the game qulity but just the shitty practices towards fans. its just them being petty about everything. and what bothers me the most is that its not like they are a tiny struggling company, they have BILLIONS and STILL will still "take the penny out a poor mans hand" so to say.
> I'll just hang around and reminisce about the good OLD nintendo memories that USE to be.


I feel you...


----------



## Randy Steele (Nov 18, 2022)

Kioku_Dreams said:


> Well, now this is just petty..


No, that's Nintendo.
Those words can be used interchangeably though.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> "On my business card, i am a corporate president...
> In my mind, i am a game developper...
> But in my heart, i am a gamer!"
> --Satoru Iwata​


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 18, 2022)

their just jelly because the steam deck can emulate and run their shitty switch games far more better than their actual console any day!


----------



## Spider_Man (Nov 18, 2022)

ShadowOne333 said:


> View attachment 338316​
> Nintendo is yet again back into its old copyright takedowns, issuing DMCAs.
> This time, the affected site has been SteamGridDB, which many people have been using to create image assets for Steam and non-Steam games when added manually into it. Many more use it to link their ROMs through emulation into Steam as non-Steam games.
> 
> ...


Nintendo should spend more time on making games than funding its legal team and solicitors.

Wow they hunt down a tiny steamdeck site for providing image material used as cover art.

Next theyll try pull the emulators.

But meanwhile, Google is perfectly safe as it links to millions of Nintendo images of its games.

Hell these days google make zero attempt to prevent piracy and its so easy to google and get in top results direct links to those sites providing links to Nintendo roms.

Including its double fuck you over famboys of a pokemon game, yup violet and scarlet as yup its what arceus should have been, but its back to its same old cash cow tactics of making 2x copies of the same fucking game, but locking pokemon out.

Remember when gamers used to kick off and take legal action against game studios charging extra for content as dlc thar was included on the game.

Well guess what, since dawn of pokemon, all of them have been included in the game, but Nintendo lock them out and force you to buy the alt versions.

Or they take legal action against those who simply create cheat codes to give you what you rightfully paid for and have access to what is on the game you purchased.

I used to be a fan of Nintendo, but now I just wish they would fuck off,  all they care about is how they can keep recycling the same shit.

And they do so because their fans help are so loyal and deluded.

All they ever do is keep rehashing old inferior hardware with bullshit gimmicks to recycle its same old crap.

But to be fair they've always been the same because they know they have a strong fantasy they'll never change and will continue to keep using old cheap hardware passing the expense onto the devs or consumer.

Is there really any need to buy a Nintendo console, when its highly likely as they remain inferior and stuck in the old ways that its consoles are so easy to emulate on most devices.

And even its new consoles dont really need strong hardware to get almost perfect playable performance.


And why should gamers really invest in their new consoles to be told the same bullshit excuse how they promise to do better this time regarding this party support.

Sorry, but we all know that this simply means that you've given again enough juice so third parties can port all the excellent titles you failed to get yet again.

Tho, you won't give them enough juice so they can support your console with its future new titles, because you know if gamers had the option to buy that over same old Nintendo recycled titles, your scared of the risk of competition.

So you do this deliberately so your same old recycled shit has little to nothing to compete with.

I mean, who pays full whack for an old game they already own vs a Nintendo title..... ohh but saying that Nintendo fans have proven they're perfectly happy to rebuy all the lazy shit Nintendo ported to its new console.

And per usual the loyal famboys make excuses to defend..... like its ok to buy a new console to play old wii u ports incase you missed it.

Erm nah, you didnt miss them, if you owned a wii u its very highly likely that you also purchased it back then.

You just don't want to admit that not only were they cheap trying the 2nd time to clone the tablet market and steal that market, they litrally ported all of the same games from its failed console.

And the console didn't fail because of your excuse to defend back then, gamers didn't know it was a new console.

It failed because it was seen for what it was, a piss poor inferior console and devs have already been there, done that on the ps3/360, the wii u offered nothing new, so it didn't get support.

And still now, they haven't exactly supported them, just the usual old ports very little really worthy.

And we look how we have another open world Nintendo game that runs like shit, you guessed it right, the new pokemon suffers the same poor frame drops as breath of the dog turd had, and your not even in a crowded area.

Simply having a tree in the background causes it to run slow.

And whats next, all the dlc they had planned for breath of the turd eventually releasing but as a new game and whats the delay over, as we all know it will still run the same.

Or delayed for their next last gen revamp to be a launch title and increase its sales.

And rinse repeat typical Nintendo all over again.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2022



Noctosphere said:


>



If he is a gamer then surely he must be bored playing the same shit everywhere console from the past gens already had and you already own.

So what incentive is there to go out and buy a Nintendo $witch when the other consoles are bringing new titles we haven't played before.

Do you:
A) buy Mario kart all over again, then pay even more to get new content youd have thought would have come as standard- though Mario kart in itself is just another typical Nintendo recycled title.

Or
B) buy a completely new title on either of the other two consoles that is completely new and you've never played or owned it before.

Well I know where my money goes and why over the years my Nintendo collection just keeps on getting smaller and smaller.

Maybe also why the same applies in game stores, how Nintendo section these days smaller.


----------



## Narwhalicorn (Nov 18, 2022)

How else are the Nintendo lawyers gonna justify their inflated prices


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 18, 2022)

nintendo are an absolute fucking joke now it's bad enough they just keep porting the same rehashed shit over and over or the switch can't even come close to competing with the real consoles and it's full of 95% indies and shovleware you can play on your fucking phones but they are now litterally worse than apple. remember the good old days when apple tried to sue anyone that used anything resembling their shitty crapple logo? look what nintendo is doing now! they are literally *nintAPPLE!*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

Spider_Man said:


> If he is a gamer then surely he must be bored playing the same shit everywhere console from the past gens already had and you already own.
> 
> So what incentive is there to go out and buy a Nintendo $witch when the other consoles are bringing new titles we haven't played before.
> 
> ...


Um... Do you know who Satoru Iwata is? or rather... was...?
He was the CEO of Nintendo years ago, a couple of years before the switch even get out


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2022)

*Update:* the people at SGDB seem to have decided to bring the BOTW page back up, and now people are uploading grids again.

Edit: apparently the page was actually up the entire time, although I'm guessing it showed that message in the yellow grid at first. My bad. Still, people are back to uploading.





All is good, _for now_.


----------



## Zennn (Nov 18, 2022)

James_ said:


> decided to bring the BOTW page back up


This is misleading, the page was never taken down. Just the individual assets they requested.


----------



## James_ (Nov 18, 2022)

Zennn said:


> This is misleading, the page was never taken down. Just the individual assets they requested.


Oh, fair enough, I thought the page was down earlier but I didn't check. Sorry.

wait Zennn did you actually make an account just to reply to me?


----------



## andeers (Nov 18, 2022)

I laugh at me about how much of a Xenoblade fanboy I am. Just to see Xenoblade on this list makes me proud like "there it is, getting the attention it deserves"


----------



## Charli (Nov 18, 2022)

Thanks for the well written overview explaining SteamGridDB and EmuDeck 

Regarding Nintendo... *sigh* ... -.-


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Nov 18, 2022)

OH NO, NOT YOUR GAMES COVERS, ANYTHING BUT THAT

Go fuck yourself Ninty, for real

What's going to be next? Suing fan art?


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 18, 2022)

I see no issues with this to be honest.
It's obvious what those images are used for and they are within their rights.
I can't be hassled to change most of my non-steam games images, a lot of them even have the wrong game picture since I use an app that automatically adds them.


----------



## Knightsurfer (Nov 18, 2022)

To be fair with this, it makes it less likely to use steam deck as an emulation machine, cosmetics can do quite a lot, a lot of people are using the steam deck as a switch emulator right now.


----------



## Dontuuch17 (Nov 18, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Wait till they find out my local takeaway has Mario on the kids menu page!


This reminds me of when I went down to Mexico and saw the cover pic from Sonic adventure in the sign for a mechanic.

Oh how little I knew back then.

As far as the takedowns. Weren't a lot of the affected titles leaked??


----------



## urbanman2004 (Nov 18, 2022)

Fvck Nintendo. They only did it out of spite due to the "surge" of Steam Deck users emulating Switch games which look a heck of a lot better than their native console. Nintendo's a sore losers, go figure.


----------



## bobmcjr (Nov 18, 2022)

At this point I just find it amusing.

The suits at Nintendo are clearly angry, but can't attack the actual "problem" in any meaningful capacity, so they go and shake their stick by taking down random quality-of-life stuff instead. Real North Korea tactics.

Man I love legal emulation.


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 19, 2022)

xdarkx said:


> On a side note, not going into any details, but I would suggest looking up Nintendo Power archive.


Thats dead now sadly, but I'm sure it will appear on other sites.


----------



## xdarkx (Nov 19, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> Thats dead now sadly, but I'm sure it will appear on other sites.


Yup.  Have to be quick about this.  I was able to get all before they were taken down.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 19, 2022)

JH


Bladexdsl said:


> what happened to you nintendo? you used to be cool...



Iwata died


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 19, 2022)

i mean, the website and the users are probably free to try and argue they remixed things enough to fall under fair use or whatever.
but most images aren't really and nintendo is likely well within their right to not allow this website to use its art assets for this cause

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2022



Benja81 said:


> Thats dead now sadly, but I'm sure it will appear on other sites.


over only ever seen one archive of nintendo power and the scan quality was abysmal for every issue i looked at, barely readable

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2022



urbanman2004 said:


> Fvck Nintendo. They only did it out of spite due to the "surge" of Steam Deck users emulating Switch games which look a heck of a lot better than their native console. Nintendo's a sore losers, go figure.


do they actually? cause i have yet to find anything 3d that really runs better on the steamdeck. for the games i tried, i'd call the performance  adequate, just barely good enough on SD. but there's stutters and framedrop and pacing issues, not to mention graphical glitches and flashing and handheld mode only.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2022



THEELEMENTKH said:


> What's going to be next? Suing fan art?


for what its worth, they'll have a much harder time with actual fanart, compared to people just photoshopping 5 official pieces of their copyrighted artwork together for the sole purpose of enhancing peoples very very very likely pirating experience


----------



## Trojaner (Nov 19, 2022)

Well, Nintendont is like all, think they can kill off Pirates, but it has never really worked. One page gets down and short period after that you find enough other sites. Lets say as it is, they just have nothing better todo with there lifes.


----------



## smf (Nov 19, 2022)

Like it or not, Nintendo own the copyright to artwork. If you want to violate that, then they will fight back.

What is the issue?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 19, 2022)

smf said:


> What is the issue?


the issue is they are just images. people download wallpapers and their crappy mario images all the time, print them out hang them on their walls etc. the ONLY reason they are going after these guys is because the images are used in emulation so they once again have to enforce their authority. there are still millions of sites out there with their crappy mario pictures and they don't enforce them to close down. it's just sad and pathetic what they have turned into now.


----------



## Payne (Nov 19, 2022)

xdarkmario said:


> you changed nintendo.... and not for the best. i Used to be such a nintendo fanboy, and its not so much the game qulity but just the shitty practices towards fans. its just them being petty about everything. and what bothers me the most is that its not like they are a tiny struggling company, they have BILLIONS and STILL will still "take the penny out a poor mans hand" so to say.
> I'll just hang around and reminisce about the good OLD nintendo memories that USE to be.


they may come after your profile picture tho, be careful


----------



## KingKrouch (Nov 19, 2022)

If the precedence they're setting with this is indicative of anything, they should be going after YouTubers and game journalists next.


----------



## n00bsaib0t (Nov 19, 2022)

smf said:


> Like it or not, Nintendo own the copyright to artwork. If you want to violate that, then they will fight back.
> 
> What is the issue?


Nintendo doesn't own fan art but go off dude


----------



## Legitendo (Nov 19, 2022)

Imagine drawing art yourself instead of copy-pasting it from Nintendo


----------



## smf (Nov 19, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> the issue is they are just images. people download wallpapers and their crappy mario images all the time, print them out hang them on their walls etc. the ONLY reason they are going after these guys is because the images are used in emulation so they once again have to enforce their authority. there are still millions of sites out there with their crappy mario pictures and they don't enforce them to close down. it's just sad and pathetic what they have turned into now.


It's irrelevant that they don't close all sites down. I'm sure they don't care that you think they are sad and pathetic for enforcing their legal right.



n00bsaib0t said:


> Nintendo doesn't own fan art but go off dude


Nintendo doesn't own copyright on fan art entirely, but neither does the person who drew it. Copying it would require permission from both.



KingKrouch said:


> If the precedence they're setting with this is indicative of anything, they should be going after YouTubers and game journalists next.


game journalists have a limited legal fair use for the purpose of criticism. So it would depend on quite what they were doing.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Nov 20, 2022)

Fairly petty, as usual. This is Nintendo after all, the last time they actually showed a sign of care for their fan base was a long time ago.
I'm not surprised, they've always done shitty things like this. To be honest, i'm more desesperated with people trying to defend Nintendo again.

This goes against various fair use laws, including liberty of press. Cover arts like these are definitely falling under fair use. Especially when they're required to properly archive the game work (as a cover art is arguably required to properly organize a game collection).
Yet people will say random shit like, "they're in their right" and blablabla. I wonder if it's not just Nintendo creating accounts at this point.
Point is, they're not. Just like TakeTwo isn't in their right for taking down Re3.
Simple, those shitty companies don't seem to care about the law anymore. If they can pressure people into thinking they're against the law, even if those people aren't, they'll still try to do it.

And even if they were, by chance in their legal right, they're not in their moral rights still.

So to piss off Nintendo, just reupload those cover arts 
Maybe even self-host them if the situation goes bad, don't give up to Nintendo's BS.

Emulation is legal, same for those videos showcasing emulation on the steam deck, same for people that make cover arts that are likely used in emulation. And no emulation ≠ piracy ≠ theft.

Anyways, thanks for giving me another incentive to hack my friend's Switch, so he won't buy your games again


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Nov 20, 2022)

I shall continue forth with my original statements as before, when iwata died nintendo died too - new nintendo is committing suicide well it already did in 2017 lol, but now they are just draining thereselves to death ..squeezing the remains of the juice out is very difficult when things continue to hit the fan. 

But seriously imagine Google and Nintendo eating each other lmaoo gonna be a huge meme xD


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> please talk with your congressman.



they probably would agree with this, i live in a police state.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 20, 2022)

smf said:


> It's irrelevant that they don't close all sites down. I'm sure they don't care that you think they are sad and pathetic for enforcing their legal right.


you couldn't possibly be any more of a fucking fanboy could you? you have your tongue so far up nintendos ass your tasting their sphincter. i'm done wasting me time *WITH SHEEP *


----------



## CommanderCool (Nov 20, 2022)

funny how a company who only can put out 1 good game in 2022 can be so shit for the rest of the year


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 20, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> you couldn't possibly be any more of a fucking fanboy could you? you have your tongue so far up nintendos ass your tasting their sphincter. i'm done wasting me time *WITH SHEEP *


dude, you're tasting that literally on the very very first millimeter



HinaNaru Cutie said:


> I shall continue forth with my original statements as before, when iwata died nintendo died too - new nintendo is committing suicide well it already did in 2017 lol, but now they are just draining thereselves to death ..squeezing the remains of the juice out is very difficult when things continue to hit the fan.
> 
> But seriously imagine Google and Nintendo eating each other lmaoo gonna be a huge meme xD


i bet they're sitting their crying over all the *checks notes* pirates that pretend like nintendo is dying.



HRudyPlayZ said:


> Fairly petty, as usual. This is Nintendo after all, the last time they actually showed a sign of care for their fan base was a long time ago.
> I'm not surprised, they've always done shitty things like this. To be honest, i'm more desesperated with people trying to defend Nintendo again.
> 
> This goes against various fair use laws, including liberty of press. Cover arts like these are definitely falling under fair use. Especially when they're required to properly archive the game work (as a cover art is arguably required to properly organize a game collection).
> ...



you got the right to archive your stuff, but not by using other peoples data. you get to archive your own individual hardware copy of a game, and you get to achive your personal case inlay if you want, you are not legally entitled to access or even really share your archived stuff, certainly not when the purpose is 99% making piracy more enjoyable for others.

emulators are legal (unless they use nintendo code), but only with your own personal copies of the software having dumped your own keys and not taken any of it from somewhere online (and honestly the thing with the keys is probably debatable).

stringing together a couple of halftruths to arrive at false conclusions doesn't change that if these guys were in their right to host all of this official artwork, they wouldn't need to mind the takedown request.


----------



## smf (Nov 20, 2022)

Bladexdsl said:


> you couldn't possibly be any more of a fucking fanboy could you? you have your tongue so far up nintendos ass your tasting their sphincter. i'm done wasting me time *WITH SHEEP *


So what you're saying is that I should pretend the law isn't on their side, so I can slag them off with you?

Interesting.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 20, 2022)

Nintendo's next system will be banned from me. No more from NIntendo. Nintendo is cruelest and disgusting business ever.


----------



## xdarkmario (Nov 20, 2022)

Payne said:


> they may come after your profile picture tho, be careful


its actually funny you mention that, i hovered over the change icon for like 2 minutes yesterday but decided against it as this account was made LONG ago and i decided to keep it as this was a reminder of my childhood.


----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 21, 2022)

If they ACTUALLY loose something id understand..but this....they are just being bitches.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2022



Bladexdsl said:


> what happened to you nintendo? you used to be cool...


Sega used to be Cool. Nintendo was always lame. Its like that quiet kid that later turns put to be a dick.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Nov 21, 2022)

Clydefrosch said:


> dude, you're tasting that literally on the very very first millimeter
> 
> 
> i bet they're sitting their crying over all the *checks notes* pirates that pretend like nintendo is dying.
> ...


Like i said, Nintendo doesn't care about the law. They'd try to takedown emulators if there wasn't jurisprudence for it already.

There are exceptions to the first paragraph but yes indeed. Though we have the moral right to do so even if the law doesn't permit it. 

Emulators are always legal. Downloading roms out of the internet isn't, but that's a separate issue. Technically speaking, using a pirated rom in an emulator doesn't make that use of the emulator illegal, it makes the global detention and use of that downloaded file illegal.

I never stringed halftruths and i didn't arrive at false conclusions. Point is, Nintendo has stopped caring for laws for a while now. Taking down switch emulation videos is just a proof of that. Nintendo has absolutely no right, both legally or morally to do so, but you know, they'd rather play the bullies against the players than being responsible for once and stop caring about a non-issue.


----------



## smf (Nov 21, 2022)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> aid, Nintendo doesn't care about the law. They'd try to takedown emulators if there wasn't jurisprudence for it already.


The switch emulators do violate the DMCA, so they would have a legal route.

Just because some emulators have been found to be legal, doesn't mean all emulators are legal.

DMCA wasn't tested during the Sony case, as it wasn't relevant.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Nov 21, 2022)

smf said:


> The switch emulators do violate the DMCA, so they would have a legal route.
> 
> Just because some emulators have been found to be legal, doesn't mean all emulators are legal.
> 
> DMCA wasn't tested during the Sony case, as it wasn't relevant.


They don't, and at worse, they'd just apply the exemption for archival purposes, as emulators are the only way to preserve games after the hardware starts dying.
Some emulators may have used actual copyrighted code, and those would be illegal, but they know Yuzu/Ryujinx don't and they can't attack them here.
Point is, it is evident that Nintendo would like to take them down, without any doubt, but they can't.

All legally, morally and even technically. Yuzu is open-source and as such, they can't get rid of it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2022)

Guys, if you want to boycott nintendo, buy their console, hack it, and never buy game
Were you aware that they make a loss for every console sold and they balance with games?


----------



## smf (Nov 22, 2022)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> They don't, and at worse, they'd just apply the exemption for archival purposes, as emulators are the only way to preserve games after the hardware starts dying.
> Some emulators may have used actual copyrighted code, and those would be illegal, but they know Yuzu/Ryujinx don't and they can't attack them here.
> Point is, it is evident that Nintendo would like to take them down, without any doubt, but they can't.
> 
> All legally, morally and even technically. Yuzu is open-source and as such, they can't get rid of it.


They do and they can apply for an exemption and they would be rejected.

It's not copyrighted code that is the problem, but that they implement decryption that protects access to switch games & that violates DMCA

As for morality, the emulator developers are raking in money from donations and that is immoral.

I don't think Nintendo would bother trying to take it down, because there is no money in it for them and it would reappear else where. You know how like criminals don't get caught by the police, because they've given up trying to stop them. It doesn't make robbery legal or moral.


----------



## randy_w (Nov 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Guys, if you want to boycott nintendo, buy their console, hack it, and never buy game
> Were you aware that they make a loss for every console sold and they balance with games?


Afaik that only applies to xbox 360 and ps3 due to the high cost of parts (bd drive and cell/xenon processors), for 8th gen consoles sony and microsoft still make $20-50 profit per console sold. Same for nintendo, iirc the production cost of switch is only $250. With newer revisions the production cost only goes down since it's still using a soc from 2015. Even a $150 smartphone like Galaxy A13 has better processor/screen than switch.


----------



## Henx (Nov 23, 2022)

Good luck winning the web. Images, seriously?   

There is always alternatives like vgboxart...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 26, 2022)

so instead analyzing and fixing the issue WHY customers are going to emulation to play their products (BETTER than what the official hardware can) and release a more powerful follow up to the switch would could possibly potentially WIN back customers...they're just being spiteful fucks and trying to make other options which make them look bad.....less convenient.

I will be buying a Steam Deck next year, and no Nintendo, I will not be purchasing the switch hardware follow up.

This same bullshit obstinance to change and adapt is what made Sega of Japan lose out on working with Silicon Graphics (since Sega were their first pick) and instead Nintendo working with them for the Ultra 64 (Nintendo 64)


----------



## SodaSoba (Jan 6, 2023)

I know it's a necro bump, this did affect me, sometimes I was able to upload art before any alternative cover work was added.
Sometimes using assets to recreate covers, mainly for vertical icons.
It's weird how only some games have been targeted, it makes me think it's a specific team involved in those games.

I'm unsure what covers I've had removed but all this would do is stop me sharing.

I guess it's misuse of press & promotional artwork but assets are given out, if it's in my browser cache from visiting  a Nintendo site then how illegal is it to modify & use.

I assume squashed icons aren't of interest to Nintendo yet


----------

